# Would like an Ebayers help.....



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

If you remember, I had an issue with a seller over a month ago. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=400438 I should have canceled the transaction, but with dial up it is soooo slow to maneuver through ebay. Now, I got a scorching email from them that I did not pay and they are mad even though they said they "abandoned the site" and now blame me for negative given to them by another buyer.

I have to get this taken care of today, last day to file a dispute, and I am having trouble figuring out what HAS to be done. *slow dial up and ebay and tired old woman". Thinking about just giving them a negative and letting the chips fall where they may.

So if someone knows the ebay ropes and has a little, or a lot, of available time for some guidance. I would appreciate it.

I know I will not get the item and I will not send money a second time, so the only issue is for them to NOT be able to give me a negative or retaliate.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

If I remember correctly ebay sellers can no longer leave negative or retaliatory feedback. If you have paid and have not received your item go ahead and file a dispute.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

File the dispute to get your funds back. Sellers can not give a negative response to their buyers.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Got it taken care of. Thanks all.

Talked to Ebay and got it worked out. Seller did not use a registered address for paypal so the payment did not go through. As paypal suggested, I canceled the payment. Then seller slammed me for not paying, etc. Anyway, Ebay is on top of it and I should not hear any more about it. I have my money - seller has their item. I won't deal with them again.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

To find the Resolution Center (both buyers and sellers) go to the extreme bottom of page and look for Site Map. It is in the column to the right about half way or so down.

I have one working now to where a party bought seven of the same item, but only paid shipping for one. I sent them an e-mail asking for the difference in shipping cost, then had PayPal send them a reminder. Sale was 7/20 and haven't heard a peep back from the. I asked eBay to cancel the sale and the date for that is August 3rd. When sale is cancelled I'll refund the money that they had paid.

I ask eBayers to not pay until they get an invoice from me, but very few do so. Typically for more than one item eBay overcharges them on shipping and then I have to refund the difference to actual, plus my standard $1 per shipment (not per item) handling charge.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Typically for more than one item eBay overcharges them on shipping and then I have to refund the difference to actual, plus my standard $1 per shipment (not per item) handling charge.


I do the same.
It's good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. 
eBay's calculator is really good for about the first two or three items, but after that, I think it just plugs arbitrary numbers into the Shipping box.


----------

